# LFG Cannon AFB, around clovis NM ...looking for game



## corcio (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey 

i am looking for a new gaming group in new mexico. I just moved to clovis and my true desire would be to find a established group in the clovis new mexico area (portales, cannon afb...etc) that plays fantasy D&D (preferably forgotten realms setting). 

i have been playing for a while now and cant wait to get back into a game. i had a regular group at my last home but sadly i havent found anyone here yet.

i would also be willing to run a game if necessary. I have had only some experience with running games but my feedback was positive. i have had a game prepared for a while now but sadly no one to run it with.

if anyone is interested, or looking for another player/DM please post here and ill be in contact

corcio


----------



## corcio (Jan 16, 2008)

NOOOO i dont want to game alone


----------

